# [AppleScript] Quitter une application inactive



## mattt3 (23 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis en train de me faire un petit Workflow utilisant entre autre iFlicks pour importer automatiquement les vidéos dans iTunes en fonction de plusieurs critères.
Bref, Tout fonctionne à merveille avec un Applescript mais j'aimerais simplement que l'application iFlicks quitte automatiquement une fois le travail de conversion terminé. 

J'ai essayé avec

```
tell application "iFlicks"
                 quit 
                    endtell
```
 à la fin de mon programme mais cela quitte l'application directement, avant même que la conversion ait commencé..

Je sais que cela est possible avec un AppleScript à l'aide de "SystemEvent" etc.. mais n'étant encore pas très à l'aise avec l'AS, j'aurais besoin d'un petit coup de pouce. 
J'ai fait beaucoup de recherches avant de poster mais en vain, donc je m'en remet à vous 

Merci d'avance

Matthieu


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Février 2012)

mattt3 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je suis en train de me faire un petit Workflow utilisant entre autre iFlicks pour importer automatiquement les vidéos dans iTunes en fonction de plusieurs critères.
> Bref, Tout fonctionne à merveille avec un Applescript mais j'aimerais simplement que l'application iFlicks quitte automatiquement une fois le travail de conversion terminé.
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Mémoriser par le code, combien fait de Mo (où plus) le fichier original.

Une boucle repeat qui contrôle le contenu du fichier en copie, et quitte quand les deux sont identiques.

@+


----------



## mattt3 (2 Mars 2012)

Bonjour et désolé de la réponse tardive !
N'y aurait-il pas une solution plus générale et qui pourrait s'appliquer sur différents types d'applications ( et pas seulement iFlicks), avec "SystemEvent" en l'occurrence?

Du genre: "Des que l'application n'a plus aucune tâche en cours, la quitter"

Ca me serait très utile, merci de votre aide


----------



## mattt3 (3 Mars 2012)

Personne ? :/


----------

